# Washington, D.C./Baltimore Metropolitan Area



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm 21 years old, male, and interested in meeting potential friends roughly between the ages of 19-24. I'm friendly and approachable, in addition to being anxious (surprise, surprise right :lol ).

If anyone's interested drop me a PM.


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess DC/MD people are better at hiding. I moved to PA to be closer to my family, but I miss DC. I worked in the city for a few years, but never really explored a whole lot beyond the touristy stuff. I liked living there, just couldn't really afford it on my own. I haven't spent much time in Baltimore lately. I watch Ace of Cakes, so its like I'm there though, right? I'm not really that far away. I want to see the new exhibit they built onto the aquarium. And I heard that Body Worlds is going to be at the Science Center starting in February, which I'm thinking of getting tickets for. Maybe I'll wait until it gets warmer out.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

RubyLynn said:


> I guess DC/MD people are better at hiding.


Actually, I think that with all of the politicians and lobbyists, there's very few socially anxious people. (Joking, of course) I seriously am surprised how few DC people are on this board though... considering our population. I guess that's a good thing though. I wouldn't wish SA onto anyone.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm going to be in Charlottesville, VA in a week, so if anyone wants to have a gathering I'd be up for it! (though it would have to work with Amtrak's schedule)


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I might be staying in Baltimore for a day or two come June.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, I think I am gonna go to Baltimore next weekend if anyone is around. PM me and I'll let you know what's going on. It's a two day thing with lots of bands.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i am in the dc area


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm interested. I live in Pasadena, which is between Baltimore and Annapolis. It has been hard to find anyone else from this area.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd be up for meeting someone new!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not far from D.C (I live in MD, about 20 min. away)


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I go to University in D.C. but live in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellosunshine said:


> I go to University in D.C. but live in Northern Virginia.


Damn, the douches are really concentrated in Northern Virginia!! hahaha.

I live in Arlington, how about you?


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Damn, the douches are really concentrated in Northern Virginia!! hahaha.
> 
> I live in Arlington, how about you?


LOL :b N.O.V.A. is the place to be! I live in Falls Church:yes


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd be down for a meetup. I work about an hour north of D.C., live about 45 min. north of baltimore.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I guess I have to take back my post on this thread from back in May 2008. Apparently there are a few DC area people with SA.

I'm over near Tysons Corner m'self.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Anyone got ideas for good places to meet up? I'm thinking about a bar, or a picnic in a park or minigolf as suggestions


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I started a group centered around people who live in DC or who live around it -here's the link if any one's interested

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/i-live-in-dc-or-in-vicinity/


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*hi ya*

Anyone want to do something next two weekends from now? 

Shoot pool, bowling, chill at a dining place, a walk in the museum seems intimidating but haha its OK, walking in DC, Georgetown,...


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll be around in October, just give me a shout by PM or in this thread ifyou're interested


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Alora Star said:


> Anyone want to do something next two weekends from now?
> 
> Shoot pool, bowling, chill at a dining place, a walk in the museum seems intimidating but haha its OK, walking in DC, Georgetown,...


I'm guessing that would be next weekend, (Sep. 26th or 27th?) I'd be up for doing something, as I don't think I have anything planned. Let me know!


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*shucks*

Just missed your post eekmd! I've been hectic with school and reading. Maybe the weekend of Oct. 10 or 11? Ya'll?


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I live in Northern Virginia/ DC area and am a member to a large social anxiety support group. You should join. http://www.meetup.com/Novashy/


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Alora Star said:


> Just missed your post eekmd! I've been hectic with school and reading. Maybe the weekend of Oct. 10 or 11? Ya'll?


I don't think I have any plans for that weekend. School has been a killer here lately too. Fortunately the semester ends in about 4 weeks, and next semester I get to lighten my workload for the first 8week session.  Anyone else free Oct 10th or 11th?



The Strong Silent Type said:


> I live in Northern Virginia/ DC area and am a member to a large social anxiety support group. You should join. http://www.meetup.com/Novashy/


I've been to a few of those meetups, though not in the last 6mos or so. (There has been a bit of upheaval in the management recently, so I've been a bit hesitant to get in the middle of it all). It used to be a nice little lunch gathering group though, so I'm sure once they get reorganized again it'll get back to being a nice friendly little gathering.


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*hehe*

Vicente posted a get-together in the Gatherings section. 9/24 

Oct. 10th Saturday
@ 2pm 
@ the Starbucks on the 2nd floor
off of the Gallery/Chinatown metro stop

See ya'll there! My socially anxious bf is coming also. I will give out my number Friday night on 10/9 so we don't get lost & keep order lol!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Alora Star said:


> Vicente posted a get-together in the Gatherings section. 9/24
> 
> Oct. 10th Saturday
> @ 2pm
> ...


I'm thinking of making it at 3pm, but if y'all are okay with me coming late then it should be okay.

- Vince


----------

